# instant mashed potato



## thebyrner (Jun 10, 2012)

noob here. from ireland. in the early stages of prep. i have seen potato flakes when properly stored can have a life sustaining shelf life of 30 years. will the packets of instant mash potato from the supermarket have a similar lifespan? i'm using a foodsaver vacuum and sealer and 5 gallon buckets for storage.the ingredients of the mash potato packets are:
potato 98%, Emulsifier(mono & di glycerides of fatty acids) stabiliser(disodium diphosphate) antioxidant(ascorbil palmitate), citric acid, preservative(sodium metabisulphate). many thanks in advance.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

thebyrner said:


> noob here. from ireland. in the early stages of prep. i have seen potato flakes when properly stored can have a life sustaining shelf life of 30 years. will the packets of instant mash potato from the supermarket have a similar lifespan? i'm using a foodsaver vacuum and sealer and 5 gallon buckets for storage.the ingredients of the mash potato packets are:
> potato 98%, Emulsifier(mono & di glycerides of fatty acids) stabiliser(disodium diphosphate) antioxidant(ascorbil palmitate), citric acid, preservative(sodium metabisulphate). many thanks in advance.


If you are going to use a foodsaver and 5 gallon buckets, that is a great idea.
I have tried to buy potato flakes from the store. Since we do our best to eat fresh foods, by the time I seem to use the potato flakes (from unopened packages) they are full of bugs and larvae. I have cans from the LDS cannery and they seem t be fine.

The cannery also has something called potato pearls. I have been told that they are delicious, but have something like a 2 year shelf life. Maybe I'll get some on my next trip.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Storage media matters - because of the migration of oxygen thru storage media.

The reason aluminized mylar bags is popular is due to the protect offered against oxidation of the stored product. For examples, the bags you find in the store have the shiny lining for a reason.

Use of vacuum bags is a good start, but for real long term storage, I would suggest that the mylar bags, or better yet - sealed tin cans offer the best proof against O2 migration and resulting oxidation.

I haven't been able to find any peer-reviewed papers on how susceptible mono & di glycerides of fatty acids are to oxidation. Fats do go rancid, I suspect this may be the same mechanism found in mono & di glycerides of fatty acids. 

I would further suggest a broader choice of foods for storage, grains and legumes should be part of that storage plan.

Hope this helps


----------

